# Zeitverlorener Protodrache



## @loc (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo erst mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zunächst will ich mich mal entschuldigen das ich so ein thema erstell,
da es schon sehr viele themen darüber gibt ^^.

ich habe vor 1 1/2 std angefangen Zügel des zeitverlorenen Protodrachen zu farmen 
und als ich on kamm drückte ich mein makro und dann kam mein sound
ich erstmal voll happy...
dann schaute ich mal etwas weiter oben links vom bildschirm...
es war vyragosa =( 
naja hab ihn gekillt bekam erfolg und muss jetzt warten ...
zur zeit habe ich keine addons nur ein makro 
weiß jmd gute addons die die 4 spawnpunkte und routen anzeigen ?
ich weiß schon mal das der tlpd die spawnzeit/punkte und die flugrouten
mit vyragosa teilt und das man nach kill 6-24h warten muss bis einer der beiden wieder respawnt.
was gibt es noch so zu wissen für die jagd ?

ps: hier der beweiß das ich vyragosa gesehen habe bzw gekillt habe ^^

[attachment=10640:WoWScrnShot_062210_042754.jpg]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. Juni 2010)

Falsches Forum.

Bäh, WotLK. Geh bloß weg damit!


----------



## @loc (22. Juni 2010)

du musst es ja nicht lesen xD


----------



## rushiflauschi (22. Juni 2010)

Silverdragon... Schönes Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zeigt dir alle Rare Mobs an und ein Fenster mit Sound ploppt auf, sobald einer von ihnen in deiner Nähe ist.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juni 2010)

für Seltene und Rare Mobs eignet sich Silver Dragon ganz gut. Gubts bei Curse oder hier im Blasc2 bzw Buffed.de

Meinen Informationen nach Spawnen die beiden doch nur alle 48h oder so falls ich falsch liegen sollte dann bitte ich um Berichtigung.


mfg


----------



## Vranthor (22. Juni 2010)

Oder das AddOn "Rar Spawn Overlay" Dies zeigt dir saemtliche routen an von den Mobs. Nur halt die Spawnzeit leider nicht.


----------



## lord just (22. Juni 2010)

wie gesagt sollte man silverdragon nutzen zusammen mit npc scan und npc scan overlay.

dann zu den rare mobs in wotlk. es gibt mehrere in jedem gebiet die sich alle den spawntimer teilen und wovon immer nur einer da sein kann. sprich der protodrache teilt sich den spawntimer mit 3 anderen raremobs. wenn man einen getötet hat, dann muss man warten bis ein anderer spawned und den dann auch wieder töten usw. bis irgendwann der protodrache erscheint. bei dem muss man dann aber auch noch darauf achten, dass der nach ner zeit automatisch wieder despawned (ist mir z.b. passiert). man braucht also auch sehr viel glück damit der ersteinmal spawned und dann muss man auch noch beachten, dass andere den auch farmen.


----------



## fakt0r (22. Juni 2010)

Kann dir ebenfalls nur SilverDragon empfehlen. Es hat zwar ne echt große Reichweite und leider werden einem die Routen der Raren Mobs nicht angezeigt, aber das kannst du mit anderen Addons wie oben genannt NPC Scan und NPC Overlay oder Mobmap wieder ausgleichen.


----------



## @loc (22. Juni 2010)

cool danke an alle fürs erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shavana (22. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mich 1 Jahr mit dem TLPD beschäftigt (natürlich nicht durchgehend^^)und ihn auch 3 x bekommen. Der TLPD teilt sich den Spawntimer NUR mit Vyragosa, nicht mit Dirkee oder mit dem neuen Wolf.
Es gibt 4 Spawnpunkte, wobei man 1 Spawnpunkt immer ausschliessen kann, wenn man weiss wo der letzte Spawn stattgefunden hat. Sprich der Spawn findet nicht 2x an ein und dem selben Ort statt.
Der Timer beträgt zwischen 6-24 std.
Gute Addons sind Silverdragon und Rar Spawn Overlay


----------



## @loc (23. Juni 2010)

dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (23. Juni 2010)

lol klicker!


----------



## Marrdugk (23. Juni 2010)

lord schrieb:


> dann zu den rare mobs in wotlk. es gibt mehrere in jedem gebiet die sich alle den spawntimer teilen und wovon immer nur einer da sein kann.



Heyo...das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Hab mal selbst den Erfolg gemacht mir den Nordend-Rares...im Fjord war es so, dass ich da innerhalb von einer Stunde alle 3 fand. Das immer nur einer da ist, ja stimmt...
aber das mit dem Timer kann ich zumindest aus der Fjorderfahrung nicht zu 100% bestätigen.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (23. Juni 2010)

Der TLPD teilt sich den Spawntimer nur mit Vyragosa, die anderen beiden Rars in den Sturmgipfeln haben eigene Spawntimer. Steht so in einschlägigen Beiträgen und kann ich seit Kurzem aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, als ich Vyra und Dirkee gleichzeitig begegnet bin.


----------



## _Kampfkeks_ (25. Juni 2010)

Meines wissens nach beträgt der spawntimer vom TLPD 6h-*6tage*(!), nicht 6-24h, und teilt sich den zusätzlich mit Vyragosa, darum is der ja so selten


----------



## Yosef (25. Juni 2010)

Todesritter verdienen so etwas nicht.


----------



## Deanne (25. Juni 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Todesritter verdienen so etwas nicht.



Super, solche Kommentare helfen dem TE sicherlich weiter.

Zum Thema:

Ich habe es selbst mit dem Add-On "Silver Dragon" versucht und den Drachen bisher leider nicht erwischt. Man muss allerdings auch eine Menge Geduld mitbringen und die Routen häufiger mal abfliegen. Ganz praktisch finde ich auch diesen Guide. Man bekommt dort auch gleich ein Makro geliefert, dass einem die Suche erleichtern soll.


----------



## Senzua (25. Juni 2010)

Ich fliege seit ewigen Zeiten rum und hab den noch nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dirkee usw. schon alle aber den TLPD nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaube der wurde auf unserem Server entfernt *gg*


----------



## mrlol_m (25. Juni 2010)

sga mal war das auf nozdormu hier liegt der drache auf der gleichen stelle wie auf deinem bild Oo?


----------



## Otama (25. Juni 2010)

mrlol_m schrieb:


> sga mal war das auf nozdormu hier liegt der drache auf der gleichen stelle wie auf deinem bild Oo?



Selbst wenn es der selbe Server sein sollte, bezweifle ich, dass die Leiche da 3 und halb Tage liegen bleibt^^.


----------



## Gnorel (25. Juni 2010)

öhm nur mal so nebenbei... das mount wurde damals mit den Protodrachen aus Naxxramas zusammen rausgepatcht.


----------



## Martok352 (25. Juni 2010)

Des mount wurde ned rausgepatched xD
Ich hab den ned groß gefarmt, sondern logisch gedacht...
Mir war iwie klar, dass er nur zu Zeiten spawnen würde, wo wenige Leute on sind...
Soll heißen: Ich stand zu silvester am Spawnpunkt und hab jede Stunde mal vorbeigeschaut... Und siehe da... ich hatte recht =)


----------



## Skanta (25. Juni 2010)

Bin auch mal speziel auf den TLPD farmen gegangen , aber leider habe ich ihn nie zu gesicht bekommen .
Habe ihn so 2 Monate gejagd. aber irgendwann war es mir so langweilig und habe es sein gelassen.
Seitdem mache ich die dailys in sturmgipfel nur und fliege die routen ab für ca 10 min . und das reicht auch .

Mein DEVISE : du musst den drachen nicht suchen , er kommt zu dir.
Sonst ist es reine Zeitverschwendung. Man braucht viel Nerven und tage/Wochen/Monate lang dort zu campen.


----------



## insertscarynamehere (25. Juni 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> Des mount wurde ned rausgepatched xD
> Ich hab den ned groß gefarmt, sondern logisch gedacht...
> Mir war iwie klar, dass er nur zu Zeiten spawnen würde, wo wenige Leute on sind...
> Soll heißen: Ich stand zu silvester am Spawnpunkt und hab jede Stunde mal vorbeigeschaut... Und siehe da... ich hatte recht =)




Ohje zu Silvester den TLPD gecampt...hätt ich bei meinem Alkoholpegel gar nicht geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bt2: Mount droppt wie eh und je...zu Ulduzeiten: bin aufm Weg nach Uldu und flog die bekannten Routen ab, SilverDragon blinkt auf--> Proto!!^^
   	bin 10sek zu spät gewesen, N11 Dudu (in Flugform) hat ihn gemarkert und is dann "auf ihm" weggeflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aslack (25. Juni 2010)

scheinen sich aber nicht alle Rares den Spawntimer zu teilen,
da ich in Zul`Drak Gondria und Terrorspinner nebeneinander stehen hatte
und hab Gondria sofort gezähmt, und Terrorspinner gelegt.
Den Drachen hab ich schon 4 mal gesehn, leider immer am Boden :-(((((


----------



## @loc (26. Juni 2010)

_Kampfkeks_ schrieb:


> Meines wissens nach beträgt der spawntimer vom TLPD 6h-*6tage*(!), nicht 6-24h, und teilt sich den zusätzlich mit Vyragosa, darum is der ja so selten


----------



## @loc (26. Juni 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Todesritter verdienen so etwas nicht.




hab auch ein hexenmeister auf 80 hatte nur keine zeit schnell mit warlock on zu gehen damit ich ihn in buffed posten kann 
also erst nachdenken dann reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## @loc (26. Juni 2010)

mrlol_m schrieb:


> sga mal war das auf nozdormu hier liegt der drache auf der gleichen stelle wie auf deinem bild Oo?



wenn du mich meinst nein auf un´goro


----------



## @loc (26. Juni 2010)

ich hab ihn heute gesehen leider auf dem boden :'(

das beweißt das er nicht rausgepatcht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



suche seit fast eine woche nach ihn und bin immer noch motiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (26. Juni 2010)

Ich habs etwa 3 Tage durchgehalten und bin dann lieber TU h abfarmen gegangen ;D.
Wenn ich alle Farmruns einrechne war ich ca. 5 Mal drin, alle Runs insgesamt komm ich locker auf 50+ (ohne ihn gesehen zu haben).

Aber um mal auf den TLPD zurückzukommen: es gibt 3 Camppunkte wo sich alle Routen kreuzen, guck mal bei YouTube.


----------



## Flachtyp (26. Juni 2010)

Was Shavana sagt stimmt alles zu 100 %. Ich habe Vyragosa mittlerweile über 150 mal gekillt und den TL jetzt mit 8 Chars. 

Der beste Punkt um als Einzelperson zu campen ist in der Schlucht (Bors Atem) über dem kleinen Wasserfall. NICHT bei der Maschine der Schöpfer und auch NICHT bei Valkyrion usw.


----------



## Himmels (26. Juni 2010)

da hatte ich ja glück, wie mein jäger 78 wurde ist der einfach beim questen über denn weg geflogen ohne ihn zu suchen


----------



## Röhrrich (26. Juni 2010)

ich nutz zum auffinden von rar mobs NPCScan NPCscan Overlay zeigt dir auch die routen an wo sie langlaufen bzw. fliegen. Wenn es nen Raremob aufgespürt hat plopt nen bild auf und auf der Karte zeigt er den Radius an wo er is. Der Mob selbst bekommt das grüne dreick (Schlachzussymbol) über sich damit man ihn dann auch schnell findet. Es verbraucht auch weniger Ressourcen wie Silverdragon.

alles im allen ich kann dir dieses Addon ans herzlegen


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Was Shavana sagt stimmt alles zu 100 %. Ich habe Vyragosa mittlerweile über 150 mal gekillt und den TL jetzt mit 8 Chars.
> 
> Der beste Punkt um als Einzelperson zu campen ist in der Schlucht (Bors Atem) über dem kleinen Wasserfall. NICHT bei der Maschine der Schöpfer und auch NICHT bei Valkyrion usw.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir würde auch einer total reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PumPam (26. Juni 2010)

wie bekommt man den drachen auf den boden?


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

PumPam schrieb:


> wie bekommt man den drachen auf den boden?



ich vermute mal aggro ziehen und dann auf einen Berghang ziehen mithilfe eines Flugmounts oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (26. Juni 2010)

Gnorel schrieb:


> öhm nur mal so nebenbei... das mount wurde damals mit den Protodrachen aus Naxxramas zusammen rausgepatcht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (26. Juni 2010)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> Silverdragon... Schönes Addon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo


----------



## scheffl (26. Juni 2010)

also ich nutze ESN rare und rare spawn overlay damit kann man raremobs ganz gut abfarmen das eine bringt dir die routen auf die map das andere gibt dir ein akustisches signal wenn er in reichweite ist oder wenn du/grp mitglied ihn im target hast

die beiden addons haben mir schon so einige kills verschafft


----------



## @loc (26. Juni 2010)

PumPam schrieb:


> wie bekommt man den drachen auf den boden?



es gibt 2 varianten entweder du fliegst durch ihn und langsam aber sicher fliegst du auf eine stelle zu die nicht weit von dem tlpd ist und hochgenug ist weil sonst verlierst du wieder die aggro und könntest tot sein ^^

es gibt aber ein item sag ich jetzt das du dir für paar diese ulduar dinger da ( hab namen vergessen xD) kaufen kannst da wo du auf den boden hinschwebst 


sry für die rechtschreibfehler bin gerade aufgestanden ^^


----------



## Shavana (26. Juni 2010)

Du holst dir für 3 Relikte das Lagerbier, damit du langsam runterfliegst ohne fallschaden zu bekommen.
Wenn du ihn siehst fliegst du einfach durch ihn durch, sodass du aggro bekommst und fliegst dann langsam nach unten damit er dir folgt. Dann nimmst du das Lagerbier zu dir, damit du auf den Boden fällst....der Proto folgt dir (es sei denn du fliegst zu schnell, dass die reichweite zu groß wird und er  wieder nach oben fliegt und seine normale route wieder aufnimmt). Naja und dann 3schläge und tot ist er. Er hat nur 18500 life oder so und macht keinen/kaum Schaden an dir.

Die Spawnzeit beträgt wie gesagt zwischen 6-24h, das heist, dass EIN Spawn stattfindet, widerum heist es (ich hab auch nur infos aus Foren etc.), dass der TLPD NUR eine 1:16 Chance hat, anstelle von Vyragosa zu Spawnen. 

Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten ihn zu bekommen
1 Man findet ihn durch pures Glück, weil man gerade daily oder so macht (ihn aber nicht gezielt sucht) 
2. Wenn man ihn gezielt suchen möchte, dann muss man SEHR SEHR viel Zeit und Geduld mitbringen.

Das einige sagen, dass er nur dann spawnt, wenn wenig betrieb ingame ist, ist totaler blödsinn, denn ich kann sagen, dass ich ihn zu den unterschiedlichsten Zeiten gelegt habe und aber auch gesehen habe (tot). 
07:15, 11:45, 13:25, 14:00, 15:30, 16:00, 18:00, 21:20.....nur so als beispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar alles nur tagsüber, weil ich ja Nachts schlafe^^


----------



## Leomer (26. Juni 2010)

kann auch bestätigen das das schwachsinn is das der nur spawnt wenn wenig los ist

hab meine beiden jeweils um 11:30 bzw 13:00 gefunden, und das an nem mittwoch bzw samstag, ohne vyragosa je gesehen zu haben

habe die beiden jeweils an der maschine der schöpfer in der mitte der sturmgipfel gefunden, aber auch nur mit hilfe von silverdragon, da das addon scheinbar ne höhere scanweite hat als die max sichtweite im spiel "weit" ist

mfg leomer


----------



## Flachtyp (26. Juni 2010)

Das mit der 1:16 Chance kommt mag schon ungefähr hinkommen. Die Chance daß er anstatt Vyra erscheint scheint irgendwo zwischen 10-20 % zu liegen. Habe es zB letztens erlebt daß ich ihn um 00:11, direkt am Brunnhildarspawnpunkt umgelegt habe, und die Leiche dann später am Tag nochmal um ca 18:30 bei K3 liegen sah. Ich werde Euch mal sagen wie ich diese Zusammenhänge analysiere:

-Ich TLPD um 00:11 bei Brunnhildar gekillt, das bedeutet spawn ist erst ab um 06:11 morgens wieder möglich
-abends um ca 18:50 ist die Leiche bei K3 despawned, selbst beobachtet. Er ist nicht kürschnerbar, das bedeutet er wurde um ca 18:20, EBENFALLS auf der Brunnhildarroute gelegt, da die Leiche 30 min liegen bleibt.
-da beide kills Brunnhildarroute waren, und wir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher sind, daß kein Spawn 2 mal hintereinander auf der gleichen Route geschiet, gab es also noch einen kill zwischen 06:11 und 12:20(weil 6Std kein spawn bis 18:20)

Wieso denken sich die Leute immer neue Märchen aus, wie zB "der spawned nur 1 mal im Monat", oder "Der kann sich auf seiner Route porten" Alles Quatsch ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. Juni 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> lol klicker!




lol kiddy, daß meint besser zu sein!


----------



## Rellston1 (27. Juni 2010)

verwende auch silver Dragon , habe ihn aber erst einmal erwischt.


----------



## yxc.net (27. Juni 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> Soll heißen: Ich stand zu silvester am Spawnpunkt und hab jede Stunde mal vorbeigeschaut... Und siehe da... ich hatte recht =)



Da lohnt es sich doch richtig vor dem Pc zu sitzen!

yxc.net


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Da lohnt es sich doch richtig vor dem Pc zu sitzen!
> 
> yxc.net



wenn amn den unbedingt will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ihn zu bekommen ist zumidest höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (23. August 2010)

Ich habe ihn jetzt mit 11 Chars ^^.


----------



## Blanvalet (23. August 2010)

Laber doch nicht rum... oO

weißt du, wieviel Glück, Audauer und kleine Fachkenntnisse man haben muss, um den genauen Zeitpunkt und ort zu kriegen, an dem er gerade rumschwirrt?


Screen oder keiner glaubt dir...


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (23. August 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn jetzt mit 11 Chars ^^.



Jap... Die Kaufversion von Cata hast du auch schon und spielst schon fleißig auf nem Super Pro Elite Server auf den nur die Leute zugriff haben die den Proto 11 mal haben stimmts? omg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das glaubst dir doch selbst nicht. Wieder mal ein Kleinkind mit ner Persönlichleitsstörung...


----------



## Flachtyp (11. September 2010)

Ähm...ich habe in mittlerweile schon mit 12 Chars, Ihr "Experten".

Da hatte ich wohl 12 mal extremes Glück was ? ^^

Von meinen ersten beiden habe ich keine Screenies mit Leiche, wegen dieses "Herzinfarkt-Effektes" ^^...einfach bei der Aufregung nicht dran gedacht ^^.

http://img338.images...i/29013163.jpg/

http://img205.images...5071/dudu1e.jpg


----------



## datsoli (11. September 2010)

Blanvalet schrieb:


> Laber doch nicht rum... oO
> 
> weißt du, wieviel Glück, Audauer und kleine Fachkenntnisse man haben muss, um den genauen Zeitpunkt und ort zu kriegen, an dem er gerade rumschwirrt?
> 
> ...



Totaler Bullshit... 
Mit 4 Accounts könntest du theoretisch einfach alle 4 Spawnpunkte campen. Das hat nichts mehr mit Glück zu tun. Ich habs sogar mit nur 2 Accounts geschafft innerhalb von einer Woche 2 mal den TLPD zu bekommen und geschätzte 90% aller restlichen Vyragosa Spawns. (14 oder 15 in 7/8 Tagen) 11 oder 12 halte ich keinesfalls für unrealistisch aber für ziemlich bescheuert. Mir persönlich würde einfach die Zeit und Motivation fehlen mich da wochenlang oder monatelang hinzucampen. Aber naja jedem das seine.

Edit: Btw, wer nur mal so nebenbei 2-3 Stunden dort campt darf sich auch nicht beschweren oder wundern, wenn er den TLPD erst nach Monaten oder nie bekommt. Klar ist es dann auch Glück.


----------



## Flachtyp (11. September 2010)

@ Vorredner

GENAU SO IST ES !

Hätte ich nur 1 Acc, hätte ich ihn auch nur 1 oder 2 mal ! ^^


----------



## Nicolanda (11. September 2010)

ich habe npc scan und npc scan overlay finde ich besser als silverdragon...da man noch die routen der rar mobs auf der map gekennzeichnet hat.


----------



## Nicolanda (11. September 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ähm...ich habe in mittlerweile schon mit 12 Chars, Ihr "Experten".



Auf einmal haste ihn 12 mal vor 2 posts war noch 11 mal träum weiter du kind. glaub eher du hast ihn nur einmal wie der screen beweist. Vll hast ihn sogar überhaupt nicht und der screen ist von nem kumpel oder so... pfeife


----------



## Flachtyp (11. September 2010)

Der post mit 11 war schon vom August btw. Was bitte ist daran so schwer zu glauben ???

Man lässt einen oder 2 Chars da oben campen und zoggt nebenbei mit dem main. "Sound im Hintergrund" aktivieren und ab und zu die Chars bewegen. Den Rest besorgt NPC-Scan + NPC-Overlay. Das mache ich schon seit über einem Jahr so.


----------



## Vranthor (11. September 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ähm...ich habe in mittlerweile schon mit 12 Chars, Ihr "Experten".
> 
> Da hatte ich wohl 12 mal extremes Glück was ? ^^
> 
> ...



An welchem Platz bist du da? Koenntest du mir das mal screenen auf der Karte und markieren? :x


----------



## Vadokan (11. September 2010)

Rar Spawn Overlay und Silverdragon in kombination sind sehr nützlich


----------



## Lornorr (11. September 2010)

@loc schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rare Spawn Overlay: Zeigt dir auf der Map farbige Routen aller Rares an!
Silverdragon: Scannt automatisch deine Umgebung und meldet sich, wenn sich ein rare in deiner Nähe befindet!

Diese beiden Addons sind fürs Rare Farmen unschlagbar. Hab damit alle Rares fürs Achievment in der Scherbenwelt gefunden.

Edit: oh, ich seh grad diese Amtwort kam schon öfter vor, sry :-)


----------



## Flachtyp (11. September 2010)

Das ist direkt am Spawnpunkt für die "grüne" Route. Ich habe ihn da 7 mal erwischt .Hier mal ein Bild auf dem ich die Spawnpunkte eingezeichnet habe:

http://img696.images...ntmitspawnp.jpg


Und hier mal wie das ingame aussieht : 

Spawnpunkt Bors Atem(grün):

http://img830.images...eiboarsatem.jpg

Bors Sturz(orange):

http://img137.images...eiborssturz.jpg

Brunnhildar(gelb):

http://img530.images...brunnhildar.jpg

und noch die Ulduar-route(rot):

http://img408.images...ktbeiulduar.jpg

Diese Punkte findet man auch im ultimativen Video wieder wenn man bei ca 4:04 genau hinsieht:

http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded


Mehr gibts zu dem Thema nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Fipsin (11. September 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Todesritter verdienen so etwas nicht.



Frentrolle schonmal 2x nicht -.-


----------

